# fourtrax 300



## papasmurf

so i am new here and will post pics as soon as possible. Anyway i bought a 97 fourtrax 4x4 300 the plastics werent beat up or torn paid $300 for it from a good friend. it had been setting up for about 8 months only used it for hunting under a tarp the rest of the time so anyway the bearings went out the first time i rode it after spending $350 to get it running ( major carb issues) and the pinion gear was eatin up. so i just sent the rear diff off today to get gears, bearings and seals installed today for $300 with a 90 day warranty. 

I was wondering if any of you honda guys know of a way to stregnthen up the rear end seeing as its really the only weak part of these atvs. 

Also, what the biggest lift you can put on it without cause too much stress on that rear end only looking for looks not really needing a 6" lift or anything..
:bigok:
any advice would be very welcome


----------



## muddigger360

I may be wrong but I think the only one available unless you get a custom one is a 2 inch. Remember that it is a solid axle so a huge lift won't do much anyways. Great 4 wheeler though, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah basic 2" bracket is about it.


----------



## papasmurf

that's what i was meaning i only want like a 2 " lift i dont want a big lift on this thing so how much more stress would the 2" HL kit put on the rear end


----------



## jctgumby

The lift really won't put any stress on the rear end due to it being a Straight Rear Axle, as the stress of a lift on an Independent is due to axle/CV angles. What will add the extra stress to your rear end is what size tire to decide to run. (which is the only way to add ground clearance to an SRA is with taller tires)


----------



## papasmurf

well ive got 25's now and i had some 26' vamp i traded for them because the rears wouldn't fit


----------



## 06840brute31s

Put some stock front shocks from a brute force up front on the 300 it will give you the lift you want and alot better ride for the rear use a rancher 350 rear shock it will level it out and you can run 28in tires with no problem if you have a gear reduction that is if you wanna go that big or not


----------



## bump530

I ran 27 skinny laws with no lift and no rubbing at one point on mine. the issue with the rear diff being "weak" is water and mud getting in them. With a new ring gear it will last a pretty good while, just need to keep an eye on it. If i ran oil in my rear diff, i would have a machinst improve the sealing surface on the ring gear so it shouldnt wear out.


----------



## rajunxcajun55

300 rear diff's are trash, get someone who does fab work and replace it with a 350 rancher diff.


----------

